# my Lyft rating



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

my driver rating on Lyft has fallen to 4.7 while on Uber I'm steady at 4.87......I don't know why...its the same car and treat everyone nice....

I notice most Lyft riders seem to be 4.9 or 5.0......only consistent Line riders do I see at 4.5 to 4.8....

unlike Uber where X riders can be had at 4.4 or so because of the consistent non tippers......

anyone have a higher driver rating on Lyft than Uber?


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Look within and be honest with yourself. There must be a reason you can come up with as to why your rating is lower than you would like it to be. DO you also do Uber pool rides without stopping additional requests?


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> my driver rating on Lyft has fallen to 4.7 while on Uber I'm steady at 4.87......I don't know why...its the same car and treat everyone nice....


Same here.
The Lyft customer is:
A) the Uber reject
B) The Uber customer from years ago that still expects shiny new cars even when pay for drivers has collapsed.
C) the picky price conscious customer that compares and picks the quote that is 50 cents lower.
D) jaded
E) Social Justice Warriors without a critical thought in their heads who think that "Uber" is bad but somehow "Lyft" is good. When they proudly tell me they deleted Uber and I describe Lyft as the more evil little brother, they seem to 1 me.

many Uber customers are still new to rideshare or are not price shopping.
For the past 2 months my Uber rating has gone up while my Lyft rating has plummeted.

You are not treating the customers differently, you are getting a different class of customer.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> Look within and be honest with yourself. There must be a reason you can come up with as to why your rating is lower than you would like it to be. DO you also do Uber pool rides without stopping additional requests?


Treat everyone equal....with a nice hello, have a nice day etc..... I just notice more millennials on Lyft and they expect more and when they don't get it they down rate .....IMHO


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Cigars said:


> When they proudly tell me they deleted Uber and I describe Lyft as the more evil little brother, they seem to 1 me.


Are you really that stupid?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

5.0 on Lyft.
4.85 on Uber. 

At the end of the day keep it above 4.6. I find the more I talk the more the rating goes down. Riders really don't give a sh!t about you or your life.
My K.I.S.S. rules: 
1. Shut the f*ck up. 
2. Smile and drive. 
3. Take a shower and use deodorant.
4. Don't f*ck your riders.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lyft ratings are more susceptible to fluctuation because it's only the last 100 rated rides rather than uber the last 500 rated rides.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

JJS said:


> 5.0 on Lyft.
> 4.85 on Uber.
> 
> At the end of the day keep it above 4.6. I find the more I talk the more the rating goes down. Riders really don't give a sh!t about you or your life.
> ...


Based on your rule #1, as well as most of the posts I've seen of yours, you just arent an interesting guy, so in that case I probably agree you should follow that rule.
I engage just about everyone in my car...people are social animals. I've had a lot of positive takeaways from these interactions, learned some valuable stuff and I'm sure many passengers can say the same.


----------



## samwu888 (Apr 7, 2017)

Lyft rating just another way to discriminate


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Raven087 thanks for your unhelpful responses. I am indeed an uninteresting guy that hates negative people. You continue to hit my Jacka$$ button and it has been a learning lesson. I'll hold my ire and keep myself eligible to post on this forum. I have found the board helpful and a$$holes disappear after awhile. 

You should consider a different line to take with other posters here. Going after me is not helpful. Sometimes it is difficult for people to not control their fingers and when you have a tremendous amount of posters here with a lot of experience from which to learn.

I'm glad you have found me uninteresting. Move along.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Lyft ratings are more susceptible to fluctuation because it's only the last 100 rated rides rather than uber the last 500 rated rides.


As of 3/29 it the last 100 on uber too.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe in Dallas. It has not changed here. I'm still nursing a 4.85 back and have scored 5 stars for the last 4 weeks. definitely still carrying that sh!tty luggage around.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> my driver rating on Lyft has fallen to 4.7 while on Uber I'm steady at 4.87......I don't know why...its the same car and treat everyone nice....
> 
> I notice most Lyft riders seem to be 4.9 or 5.0......only consistent Line riders do I see at 4.5 to 4.8....
> 
> ...


Lyft 4.8-4.9
Fuber 4.6-4.7



Mark Campagna said:


> As of 3/29 it the last 100 on uber too.


Depends on city


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

The more he talks the more his rating goes down. And this guy wants to tell other people how to communicate. Oh dear.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Basing this off of the premise your pax don't really give a sh!t about their "driver's" uninteresting life. Move Along....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> my driver rating on Lyft has fallen to 4.7 while on Uber I'm steady at 4.87......I don't know why...its the same car and treat everyone nice....
> 
> I notice most Lyft riders seem to be 4.9 or 5.0......only consistent Line riders do I see at 4.5 to 4.8....
> 
> ...


This is most likely simply because lyft goes off the last 100 rated trips and uber goes back 500. in lyft, a 4☆ will drop you .01 on uber (if you have at least 500 rated trips) a 4☆ will drop you .002.

if you had a bad day/week or whatever you may have gotten bad ratings on both platforms but it shows more significantly on lyft.

3 1☆s and 97 5s gives you a 4.88 on lyft.

497 5s and 3 1s would give you a 4 976 or 4.98

I don't think it's the riders or you, it's just you had a bad day or 3 in the time frame of your last 100 trips. Your uber rating probably got the same ratings those days, it's just not as noticeable. make sense?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks....I get lots of positive comments and tips in cash from people.....but theres always a few that seem pissed off and probably gave me a few 3's thats life.....


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

dont want get bad rating try avoid lyft line.
Boston cheap asses suck hard and think they are royalty to mess you up


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> my driver rating on Lyft has fallen to 4.7 while on Uber I'm steady at 4.87......I don't know why...its the same car and treat everyone nice....
> 
> I notice most Lyft riders seem to be 4.9 or 5.0......only consistent Line riders do I see at 4.5 to 4.8....
> 
> ...


It's Lyft manipulating its own system by registering no shows as driver cancellations.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

JJS said:


> 5.0 on Lyft.
> 4.85 on Uber.
> 
> At the end of the day keep it above 4.6. I find the more I talk the more the rating goes down. Riders really don't give a sh!t about you or your life.
> ...





JJS said:


> 5.0 on Lyft.
> 4.85 on Uber.
> 
> At the end of the day keep it above 4.6. I find the more I talk the more the rating goes down. Riders really don't give a sh!t about you or your life.
> ...


I have found that more engagement results in higher ratings, more positive comments and better tips. Granted, some pax will want to bury themselves in their smart phone and not converse.


----------

